

Commodore 64 is back  - elptacek
http://www.cnet.com.au/commodore-64-is-back-339305567.htm

======
nash
The Register covered it a) better and b) earlier.

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/08/25/commodore_name_bounc...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/08/25/commodore_name_bounces_again/)

And it has the story of crazy commodore name lottery. Older stories linked in
article.

~~~
SoftwareMaven
What is with the last line in the article?

> When we initially phoned Barry Altman this morning, > he said he wasn't
> Barry Altman.

Isn't that how you deal with bill collectors, not the press?

------
bradhe
Awesome! A branded computer I can plug in to my TV -- hey, wait a sec...

Or is the appeal supposed to be the easy-to-use programming environment like
the days of old? Qbasic on my TV perhaps?

~~~
nash
The modern versions: vim + gcc + curses.

~~~
SwellJoe
Try vim + Python/Ruby/Perl + wx (or whatever you like)

Or, probably better: vim + JavaScript + modern browser

------
Keyframe
I always tear up a little when I hear Amiga name. Hardware isn't enough
though, it would need an AmigaOS at least. But, AmigaOS has it's own share of
drama which will make it highly unlikely.

------
sharjeel
They've been drum beating the trademark acquisition for about 2 years. They've
said a lot but so far there isn't anything concrete yet.

------
ars
Besides the name what makes this a commodore 64?

~~~
rodh257
the picture in the article is misleading.
<http://www.commodoreusa.net/index.html> (middle bottom)

I think they pictured the Pro version. They are making the PC64 one a more
authentic replica

------
ithkuil
the picture looks like an amiga. The screenshot is like AmigaOS >3.x, the
keyboard is very similar to my amiga 500 keyboard.

------
keith_erskine
I'll believe it only if they bundle Jumpman

------
ilkhd2
No, that was no Commodore. This a real new Commodore 64, daymit:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C64_Direct-to-TV>

~~~
jacquesm
In response to that other thread about females in tech, this was designed by a
very successful female entrepreneur.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jeri_Ellsworth>

~~~
prodigal_erik
Oh, Ellsworth is amazing. As that article mentions in passing, she did enough
research to successfully make transistors from scratch in a pottery kiln.

<http://makerfaire.com/pub/e/2545>

~~~
jacquesm
Funny, I posted that link a couple of hours ago :)

~~~
prodigal_erik
So you did! I stumbled across her work at Maker Faire (too stunned to fanboy,
thankfully) and I keep thinking it's a shame she isn't better known.

